# E-Sim



## NeisLo (2. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte hier über ein Spiel schreiben das leider ziemlich unterschätzt wird, welches aber woll nur die wenigsten wirklich anspricht.

Wer aber ein Fan von Politik und Wirtschaft ist und dazu gern noch Aufbau Simulationen mit einer gewissen Herausforderung spielt wird hier ein nettes Spiel für zwischendurch finden:


e-Sim ist eine textbasierte Simulation. Sie gleicht unserer Welt, allerdings bilden sich durch die andere Bevölkerungsstruktur ganz andere Territorien und Möglichkeiten.

Als Spieler wirst du Staatsbürger eines Landes. Du kannst dein Heimatland aus dem richtigen Leben nehmen. Du musst nur beachten, dass Spieler aus der ganzen Welt mitspielen und du deshalb zum Beispiel in Spanien auf spanische Spieler triffst.
In dem Land, das du dir ausgesucht hast, kannst du nun aktiv und ein Teil der Gesellschaft werden.

Der militärische Aspekt ist der Motor des Spiels, denn die täglich produzierten Waren werden fast ausschließlich für die Versorgung von Soldaten genutzt. In großen Schlachten treffen Allianzen aufeinander und strategische Überlegungen können die Überlegenheit des Gegners ausgleichen.

Da die normale Bevölkerung eines Landes nicht weit über 100 liegt , kann jeder einzelne Soldat über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden.

Wichtig sind jedoch auch Politik, Handel und Gesellschaft.
Jeder Bürger kann eine Partei gründen, für den Kongress oder sogar als Präsident kandidieren. Möglich sind zudem Bürgerkriege, falls einem die Regierung nicht zusagt und der Kongress den Präsidenten nicht absetzen möchte. Dann wird der komplette Kongress gleich mit neu bestimmt.
Sollte man es zum Präsident oder in den Kongress geschafft haben, kann man über die Zukunft seines Landes bestimmen, indem man zum Beispiel die Höhe der Steuern festlegt oder deine Mitspieler in den Krieg gegen andere Länder führst.

In der Wirtschaft sind jedem Bürger nahezu endlose Möglichkeiten geboten, da man im Grunde keine Vorgaben hat. Man kann sich als Söldner versuchen, als Soldat sich seinen Lohn verdienen, als Händler oder auch als Chef eines weltweiten Firmenimperiums den Markt bestimmen.

Was in vielen Spielen oftmals nur eine Nebensache ist, steht in e-Sim eher im Vordergrund: Die Community. Das Spiel ist in der Theorie mit 5 Minuten am Tag bedient, man kann aber natürlich Stunden mit dem Spiel verbringen, wenn man sich in die Community integriert. Sei es, dass man Zeitungsartikel schreibt, liest oder kommentiert oder einfach nur im IRC oder Ts 3 hängt. Ein Zusammenhalt der Gesellschaft kann in e-Sim großartige Auswirkungen haben.


Fals der Text euer interesse geweckt hat könnt ihr euch über den Link anmelden und unsere kleine Gemeinschaft aus rund 100 Spielern die Bürger von Deutschland sind unterstützen.

Durch das anmelden über den Link bekommt auch jeder Spieler einen kleinen Bonus für den Start


----------

